# Pros/Cons w lift for 32” Assas xmr 1000



## Palm70 (May 27, 2020)

I was curious what are the pros and cons of having a 4” lift or not given 32” assasinators will fit on xmr 1000 with new floor boards. Just seems lift just makes breaking things easier while not going through any more mud?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lifts do create steeper drive line angles which increases heat and wear. Which leads to easier breakage. So yeah not lifting it probably would help with wear & tear over time. Plus with a 4" lift you're most likely going to need longer axles, which = more $$ as well.


----------

